# SOLVED: Wie aktiviere ich compiz (-fusion) plugins auf xfce?

## gw

Seit es wieder in portage ist, habe ich compiz und compiz-fusion installiert, in Einzelnen waren diese Pakete zu demaskieren:

```

x11-wm/compiz ~x86

x11-wm/compiz-fusion ~x86

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf ~x86

x11-libs/libcompizconfig ~x86

x11-libs/libwnck ~x86

x11-libs/gtk+ ~x86

dev-libs/glib ~x86

x11-libs/pango ~x86

x11-themes/emerald-themes ~x86

x11-wm/emerald ~x86

x11-libs/compiz-bcop ~x86

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ~x86

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main ~x86

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported ~x86

x11-apps/ccsm ~x86

dev-util/gob ~x86

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig ~x86

dev-python/compizconfig-python ~x86

dev-python/sexy-python ~x86

dev-libs/libxml2 ~x86

```

Die Versionsnummern sind:

```
x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1

x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.6.0

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.6.0

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.6.0

```

Die Pakete zu installieren, war kein Problem.

Ich starte compiz durch das mitgelieferte Skript

```
/usr/bin/compiz-start
```

Nachdem ich nvidia Grafik habe, produziert das Skript soweit ich verstehe, diesen Programmaufruf:

```
export __GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace gconf move resize minimize place decoration wobbly fade cube rotate scale switcher zoom dbus

gtk-window-decorator --replace
```

Dieses Skript lasse ich automatisch starten, indem ich es in:

```
/etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
```

anstelle des xfce4-nativen  Windowmanagers

```
#Client0_Command=xfwm4
```

 also durch

```
Client0_Command=/usr/bin/compiz-start
```

 aufrufe.

X selbst starte ich mit startx, wobei in der .xinitrc nur eine einzige Zeile steht:

```
exec dbus-launch startxfce4
```

compiz wird dann auch gestartet, und cube und ein paar andere Sachen (wobbly, Wasser, expose) scheinen zu funktionieren, aber: das allermeiste andere, alle fusion Effekte (animation,expo,ring shifter, cubereflex...) lassen sich nicht auslösen. Ich habe versucht mit 

```
/usr/bin/ccsm
```

die plugins zu aktivieren, aber alle dort getroffenen Einstellungen scheinen ignoriert zu werden.

Ist ccsm das vorgesehene zentrale Konfigurationstool oder habe ich da was grundlegend übersehen, läuft compiz-fusion überhaupt mit xfce, also in Ersetzung des xfce4 Windowmanagers xfwm4? Muß man alle plugins explizit schon dem ersten Aufruf von compiz als Optionen mitgeben (also in dem compiz-start Skript), und wenn ja, in welcher Reihenfolge? Was ist das Vorgehen unter kde oder gnome?

Danke für Tipps!

gwLast edited by gw on Wed Nov 28, 2007 12:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koch

ich glaube, dass du noch fusion-icon brauchst.

falls ich falsch liege, bitte korrigieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *koch wrote:*   

> ich glaube, dass du noch fusion-icon brauchst.
> 
> falls ich falsch liege, bitte korrigieren.

 

Fusion-icon ist nur ein TaskbarSymbol.Kann man auch alles per Hand machen.

@Starter: Such mal im compiz-Forum. Ich meine, dass es da Hilfe gab.

Tobi

----------

## koch

hatte bis gestern die dev-version drauf, da gings nicht ohne. frag mich nicht, warum.

----------

## gw

 *koch wrote:*   

> hatte bis gestern die dev-version drauf, da gings nicht ohne. frag mich nicht, warum.

 

@ koch & Finswimmer:

verwendet Ihr compiz aus portage oder als selbstkompiliertes tgz-Archiv bzw git check-out?

Von fusion-icon scheint in portage kein Spur zu sein.

Danke,

gw

----------

## koch

http://wiki.sabayonlinux.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Latest_Compiz-Fusion

so gings bei mir...ist ja auch gentoo.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$eix fusion-icon

[U] x11-apps/fusion-icon

     Available versions:  (**)9999[2] (~)9999-r1[1]

     Installed versions:  9999["xeffects" /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects](11:53:20 12.11.2007)(gtk qt4)

     Homepage:            http://opencompositing.org

     Description:         Compiz Fusion Tray Icon and Manager (git)

[1] (layman/sabayon)

[2] (layman/xeffects)

```

Ist also nur im Overlay vorhanden.

Tobi

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *gw wrote:*   

> die plugins zu aktivieren, aber alle dort getroffenen Einstellungen scheinen ignoriert zu werden.

 

ich hab auch xfce+compiz-fusion, und ich musste das gtk-useflag bei compiz deaktivieren (dadurch kein gtk-window-decorator, ich hab auch kein gnome oder kde useflag gesetzt). Ich starte es dann damit:

```
export __GL_YIELD="NOTHING";

compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &

emerald &

```

danach lassen sich ueber den ccsm alle einstellungen aendern.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

ich verwende compiz-fusion und benutze 

x11-apps/ccsm 

zur Einstellung und Aktivierung der Plugins!

Gruß

AROK

----------

## gw

 *kil wrote:*   

>  *gw wrote:*   die plugins zu aktivieren, aber alle dort getroffenen Einstellungen scheinen ignoriert zu werden. 
> 
> ich hab auch xfce+compiz-fusion, und ich musste das gtk-useflag bei compiz deaktivieren (dadurch kein gtk-window-decorator, ich hab auch kein gnome oder kde useflag gesetzt). Ich starte es dann damit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Kil, danke für Deine und auch alle andern Antworten! Ich kann erst jetzt reagieren, weil ich zwischenzeitlich Plattencrash und Komplettverlust des Systems hatte.

Aber immerhin: alles funktioniert nun, keine Ahnung, ob dies mit dem vollständigen Neuaufsetzen zu tun hatte, hier ist jedenfalls, was bei mir klappte:

1) alle Reste von vorigen compiz Versuchen löschen

```
rm -rf .config/compiz .emerald .gconf/apps/compiz
```

2) compiz-fusion (samt allen Abhängigkeiten) aus portage emergen; ich verwende alle Programme ausschließlich aus portage (kein overlay), gegebenenfalls demaskiert; Ausschalten der kde und gnome USE flags

```
USE="-kde -gnome" emerge -v compiz-fusion
```

3) den xfce4 Programmstart manipulieren, indem anstelle der nativen Windowmanger-Komponente (xfwm4) compiz tritt; also in 

```
/etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
```

 folgendes ändern

```
#Client0_Command=xfwm4

Client0_Command=/usr/local/bin/mein-compiz-start

```

4) das Skript /usr/local/bin/mein-compiz-start enthält nichts als die Aufrufe die kil nannte:

```
export __GL_YIELD="NOTHING";

compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &

emerald --replace&
```

Also keine explizite Angabe der plugins. Im Gegensatz zum mitgelieferten compiz-start funktioniert dies einwandfrei. Anstelle der Dekoration durch emerald funktioniert ebenso:

```
gtk-window-decorator --replace &
```

X starte ich mit

```
startx
```

und xinitrc enthält nur diese Zeile:

```
exec dbus-launch startxfce4
```

Das alles ist für xfce4 und Grafik von nvidia!

ccsm konfiguriert nun perfekt alle Effekte und plugins.

Herzlichen Dank nochmal an alle, die geantwortet haben

gw

----------

